# D3DERR Command and Conquer 3



## Tazz42 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have just bought the gam C&C 3 Kane's Wrath.
When I start the game, the screen imidiatly after the splashscreen, it gives me this error:









My specs are:

```
Windows:            	Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Memory (RAM):       	1023 MB
CPU Info:           	AMD Athlon(tm) XP  3000+
CPU Speed:          	2064,5 MHz
Sound card:         	SoundMAX Digital Audio
Display Adapters:   	NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution:  	1280 X 1024 - 32 bit
Motherboard:        	ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7V880
```
My DirectX is 100% up to date


----------



## ~Commando Bell~ (Apr 16, 2008)

you need direct 3D


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

First run directX diagnostig tool (start->run->"dxdiag") and check if it finds any errors in direct3d tests.


----------



## Tazz42 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have run the dxdiag, and there where no problems.
where can i find direct3d?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

In dxdiag, go to the Display tab. Make sure the acceleration sliders are set to full, then run the 2 tests.


----------



## Tazz42 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sliders? I can't find any sliders in the display, or any other tab


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, my mistake. I meant buttons, not sliders. Just make sure the Acceleration buttons are enabled, then run the tests.


----------

